# best router in the market...?



## madcrazyboys (May 28, 2008)

can some one prefer me a best router in the market that would wost around 2-2.5k...

would prefer linksys product...

if some already has one n wanna sell it... i would prefer dat 1st...


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 29, 2008)

I am using netgear DG834G, it is good for home use. I get good wifi signal beyond walls. I brought it for 2.2K in pune. The installation is very easy. I am happy with it


----------



## Ponmayilal (May 29, 2008)

Both Linksys and Netgear are reputed brands and most prefer Linksys.
I  too have been using a Netgear DG834G for the last one year and am fully satisfied with its performance.No complaints so far.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 2, 2008)

does the above router has input for ADSL 2+ ???

i need to know about a router that provides good signal, is affordable. 

can u guys provide links for good routers?


----------



## Log_net2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes Netgear DG834G has ADSL 2+

I am using Netgear WGR614 v7 wifi router.Bought it for Rs.1800 at Nehru place.Very good signal till now no problems.My brother who lived in the upper floor to mine get very good signal.


----------



## fuzail (Jun 2, 2008)

buffalo WHR-G125 best of all


----------



## Akshay (Jun 7, 2008)

+1 for Netgear. I hav been using it for over a year now n I connect 4 PCs. Speed n coverage is excellent. 

If u are looking for better service, go 4 Linksys but Netgear online help is also excellent.


----------

